# Helmets???



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Since when in the 40k universe would you ever take off your helmet???:crazy:
A marine gets promoted to sergant of his squad and all of a sudden he thinks its ok to go to battle without a helmet on. Just cuz you move up a rank, does not mean your face is indestrucatable...seriously. They all think they're so epic like Chuck Noris all of a sudden so they even drop most of their wargear and start round-house kicking their enemies.

I understand they designed the figures this way to distinguish veteran status and what not, but in reality you would not go to war without a helmet...


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Untitled401 said:


> They all think they're so epic like Chuck Noris all of a sudden so they even drop most of their wargear and start round-house kicking their enemies.


Why did you think Sergeant's can get an extra attack? It clearly represents the ability to round house kick.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that the extra attack is a "bite" attack. They have to take those helmets off to use it.

My sergeants wear their helmets at all times. They know what happen to those I-don't-need-a-helmet-sergeants.

-Dirge


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

lol space marine faces are basicallyhelmets anyway cuz of one of their impants, they are sorta like homer in that boxing episode, plus if something big comes at them they just turtle up


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

There's a stat somewhere, 90% of all injuries or deaths that occur in the ranks of space marine sergeants could be prevented by wearing a helmet. This is why all my seargant's now wear helmets. Plus i never liked the bare heads.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I leave helmets off of as many of my Space Marines as I can, but it's largely because I like painting flesh, and consider it one of my specialities. Besides, nobody ever said the Space Marines were *smart* about how they fought... I mean, I'd be pretty damn arrogant and think I was indestructable too if I were a Space Marine.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

sure you'll think you're indestrucable when you worship a guy who sits on a shiny chair all day, proclaiming that he'll protect your already messed up face from anymore damage when you dont have a helmet on.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that really the least crazy thing about the Marine way of waging war?

What about painting themselves in bright colours, then waving great big banners and shouting "Hey! We're over here! Come and get us if you think you're hard enough! Just give us a second to put some petrol in our chainsaws and power up the weapons that will likely explode in our hands! No, don't worry, we don't have helicopter gunships or cruise missiles or significant air-support, or any long range weaponry, we were thinking of just running towards you and trying to hit you actually, but we have worked out how to make a Ford Anglia fly... you know, like in Harry Potter? You can't miss it, it's bright blue/red & yellow/bright yellow etc etc..."

Compared to all that, the decision on whether or not to wear a helmet seems quite minor to me. I would have thought camoflage would be high on the list, and weapons that can be operated several miles away with very little danger would probably be even higher.

Having said all that, bare-headed guys in my marine force tend to be close-assault guys. My justification is that the helmets don't give perfect peripheral vision for close-combat.

:fluffy cyclops:


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Camouflage is for the weak!

It is a heresy to commit such a vile act of deception, we must be honest and uphold the truth, even in combat!

Sun Tzu is rolling in his grave at the space marine tactics.

LX :Cool:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Red Orc said:


> Is that really the least crazy thing about the Marine way of waging war?
> 
> What about painting themselves in bright colours, then waving great big banners and shouting "Hey! We're over here! Come and get us if you think you're hard enough! Just give us a second to put some petrol in our chainsaws and power up the weapons that will likely explode in our hands! No, don't worry, we don't have helicopter gunships or cruise missiles or significant air-support, or any long range weaponry, we were thinking of just running towards you and trying to hit you actually, but we have worked out how to make a Ford Anglia fly... you know, like in Harry Potter? You can't miss it, it's bright blue/red & yellow/bright yellow etc etc..."
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that wouldn't make for a very interesting wargame, would it?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't paint flesh well at all so every Marine in my SM force will be wearing a helmet. I've worked it into the fluff as well which helps. But yea, I agree I would not be going into battle without a helmet, I value my meagure intellegnce to much.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Yeah, but that wouldn't make for a very interesting wargame, would it?


It would certainly be a very _different_ wargame... you probably wouldn't have miniatures, if all they were going to do was sit in a bunker and push buttons. You could if you wanted, and play someone in a different city... "I've just activated my long range strike, roll for your defence shield or lose your power-plant..." and you move your little button-pusher mini a _tiny_ bit closer to the desk...

But you could do it more like those WWII 'Seige of Stalingrad' type-games. Or like BFG, using tank battalions instaed of tanks, cities instead of buildings... kinda like Mighty Empires I suppose. It would be less a 'battlegame' and more a 'wargame' I think... more stategic, but a hell of a sight less heroic.

:hmm, pondering 'Mighty Imperia' as a concept cyclops:


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

i think theyb dont do that because the people might have fallen into darkness and forgot the technology
(i meant the airstrikes by the way)


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

space wolves do it all the time then sit on them so they don't get there balls blown off


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually the Marines do Air Strikes and stuff all the time. They also are much better at orbital bombardment then the normal Imperial Battlefleets. 
Also their thunderhawks will do airstrikes all the time.

But in reality Space Marines are not a force designed for prolonged conflict or anything like that. They are strike troops, specialist for the purpose of utter fear and destruction. Properly used they are supposed to take an objective and be reinforced by the Guard really. 

Thats their singular purpose. After that... well really anything else is a poor use of their tactical capabiliy.
Durang


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> But you could do it more like those WWII 'Seige of Stalingrad' type-games. Or like BFG, using tank battalions instaed of tanks, cities instead of buildings... kinda like Mighty Empires I suppose. It would be less a 'battlegame' and more a 'wargame' I think... more stategic, but a hell of a sight less heroic.
> 
> :hmm, pondering 'Mighty Imperia' as a concept cyclops:


Isn't that basically what Epic is?


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

all my sergeants where helmets, when the average round of 40k ammo comes flying your way it'll burn through you, explode inside you or vapourise part of you( actually in this case a helmet wouldnt matter any way) so i'd say a helmet is a pretty vital, my captain doesn't where a helmet coz it makes her stand out more but she has an iron halo so she doesn't need one (thats my excuse any way)


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

none of my seargents wear helmets. actually I don't have seargents. black templars dont have seargents at all, which I thought was always pretty weak, and prevents me from putting wargear in a crusader squad, but I do have guys that don't wear helmets I do so to show off thier battle crying mouths. also, space marine senses are quite sharp, an individual marine might decide that they want to rely on thier own senses rather than what thier armor tells them.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

space marines can take lasgun rounds to the head and live because of bone structure and black carapace. just as a helmet can. they are usually fighting people with autogun and lasguns. anything like a bolter would probly put a clean whole through the helmet as well. and if you read the books seargents usually wear there helmets and so do captains. they just end up getting blown off or damaged.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Two things:
1. The Marines that wear helmets are like the ensigns in Star Trek. They're gonna die. It's where the phrase 'Redshirt' comes from, as all ensigns have to wear red shirts.
2. the fact that space marines regularly hammer studs into their foreheads means that there probably isn't much in there worth protecting anyway.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Untitled401 said:


> Since when in the 40k universe would you ever take off your helmet???:crazy:
> A marine gets promoted to sergant of his squad and all of a sudden he thinks its ok to go to battle without a helmet on. Just cuz you move up a rank, does not mean your face is indestrucatable...seriously. They all think they're so epic like Chuck Noris all of a sudden so they even drop most of their wargear and start round-house kicking their enemies.
> 
> I understand they designed the figures this way to distinguish veteran status and what not, but in reality you would not go to war without a helmet...


Not sure if this has been said, but ah...some people don't like their helmet on, in The Hourus Heresy books, it mentions how many legions prefer not to wear helmets, and certain cahrecters even say it as well. 

Personally, I'd like to have a sheet of admantine between me and an enemy sniper. Space Marines are tough SoB's, I mean cut out their heart they have another...but ah...they only ahve on brain. Plus, skin is a pain i nthe ass for me too paint...can't cheat and sue your own colours, cause humans know what skin looks like  It's jsuty easier to paint the helmet white. Yay, cheating!


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe High Command has just decided...

"Well, if he wants to run around a battlefield all day without a helmet, then he's not worth much to us anyway..."


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I actually put as many bare heads as I can on my guys, and not just on the vet sgts, I do it because it looks cool to have a helmet on your mini's belt. I also suck at painting skin, but that doesnt bother me :grin:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want to make a squad look totally epic and heroic then bare heads are the way to go.
Helmets can be very intimidating. Case in point: my Nurgle Terminators, as well as The Cleaved. it makes you wonder just what is in the armor....


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Ugh, I hate bare-headed marines. It reeks of idiocy, I've gone out of my way to ensure each and every one of my marines is helmeted, and added fluff explaining why, one of the minor reasons being they don't think sticking your bare head out in the middle of the war zone is such a great idea. Most of those eldar have it right... keep your face where it belongs, behind the armored plates.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well frankly, the blatant disregard for life shown by everything in the universe except eldar really demonstrates a lack of progressive thinking. 

I mean, hey, lets throw 1 million guardsmen into a close quarters urban brawl with orcs and see how things work out? ooops, there goes my million men! Righto boys, just so that you can recognise which super-enhanced highly intelligent soldier is your boss, I'm gonna go bareheaded. If you see an ugly mug, its either me or the orcs. Shoot the green ones.

And for that matter, lasguns? WTF? Thank you officio munitorium, signed sincerely chaos.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe sergeants are claustrophobic and have panic attacks when they wear their helmets in combat...and who'd follow a blubbering sergeant, that really inspires courage!!!


----------



## Vid13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed that myself...I'm personally not a fan of removing helmets...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I only show skin on my HQ Leaders and Terminators(if possible). Once i get some Terminators I'm going to put the head from the Tactical squad 'Special' sprue on one of them because it looks like a real Terminator. Also for the record, I'm brilliant at painting heads and eyes.:so_happy:


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Space Marines are pussies. REAL MEN go to war with flak armor, without full helmets, a weak but reliable weapon and a rusty bayonet.

Plus, we have the big guns.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Casmiricus said:


> Space Marines are pussies. REAL MEN go to war with flak armor, without full helmets, a weak but reliable weapon and a rusty bayonet.


Says the guardsman as the chaos marine picks him up, punches his head clean off his shoulders, empties his abdomen with a bolt pistol, then breaks his back over his knee before ripping off one of his legs and using it as a club to kill 10 more before it is beaten beyond use... then goes back to using his chainsword.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice comeback Azreal. But frankly the Gaurdsmen would have been too scared to speak in the first place!:wink:


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

lol! true say Cato. Btw, what does Sicarius mean? Your name sounds freaking awsome. (forgive the temprorary lapse from the issue at hand all)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Name of the ultramarines 2nd company captain, and in recent fluff the guy seems to be everywhere fighting off everything


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

DaemonsR'us is right. Also Cato Sicarius doesn't wear a helmet and he has twin Lightning Claws! And by Lightning Claws I mean the old 'Wolverine' ones!:biggrin: Also he has a mohawk on the model of him.


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

I wonder if the reason to not wear a helmet is to gain some environmental insight that the helmet's auto-senses can not provide. Space Wolves heightened sense of smell comes to mind. Maybe the feel of a breeze or particles blown around helps the leader make his decisions. The rest of the warriors don't make those decisions and so leave their helmets on.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

That would make sense... and I understand Flesh Tearers not wearing them... Well, I wouldn't argue with them either way... But it's pretty hard to rip out the throat of your enemy with your bare teeth and cannibalize upon their still warm blood-spurting corpse with a helmet in the way.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe it's to show off and distract the enemy with thier hairstyles, or if they have shiny bald heads, to reflect the sun off their head and blind the enemy.:biggrin:

Imagine it:
Sicarius:Check out my mohawk!
Chaos Marine: Whooaaa! Cool! Where did you - arghh!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Many Space Wolves are also known to not like wearing their helmets - their own senses are sharper and keener than any machine senses in the brainbucket.

Also the 'redshirt' thing. They weren't necessarily ensigns in the old ST series. Red was primarily Engineering/Security. They were ensigns because that is the lowest 'officer' rank in ships crew (ST had no equivalents of ABs - or the guys who really do all the work) - there were even a couple of Lt Redshirts who died. Ensign Redshirt's main purpose was to illustrate the nasty of the week.

- Sorry, just had a startreknerd relapse. Won't happen again ... Fnurgle!


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

I have my Fire Warrior Shas'Ui leaders bare-headed, mainly because I like the way the model looks. I guess not having a Helmet might make you more aware of your surroundings, especially those Tau helmets with those stupid eyehole things. I guess it might also be more inspriring to the men to see their commander alongside them, and he's easier to pick out like this. I suppose the same thing goes to enemy snipers though.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe its because they're totally hard arses!!! I mean to run into battle with weapons that can do some really nasty things, without a helmet=really hard and really brave, good qualities in a leader!


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

all of my marines wear helmets. I've never painted skin so i don't want to try. it sounds hard! Even my master of the chapter who is holding a helmet in his powerfist (Which BTW how is he supposed to use if hes got that helmet in it?) has a helmet on. I just say the helmet is a relic and unwearable.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

First, a little correction, Marine heads don't have the black carapace- it only covers up to the top of the Abdomen.

Secondly, I have a fair few bare headed marines because I just think it provides a nice break in the endless lines of helmeted marines...but I model my bare-headed marines with their helmets clipped to their belts so they can put them back on when the excrement hits the device that provides cool soothing air :biggrin:


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know. As a shooter myself, if i were a snipr...I'd pop the guys wtih no hel;met first. I mean. 

Sniper- look marines, which one's in charge... 
Spotter- I don't know, they're all wearing helmets...cept that one 
*Both look at e4ach other funny like*


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Seeing your sgt bravely leading your squad, barking orders, taking charge...then seeing his head explode. I'm sure it'd be demoralizing as hell for a while, but I'd imagine you'd get used to it. :grin:

Sgt--"Forward, men! On to victor---POP!"

Marine 1--"Bastard should have worn his helmet."

Marine 2--"Agreed. Oh, by the way, congratulations on your new promotion to sergeant. When you go to pick up your rank insignia, be sure to turn in your helmet."


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe sergeants are special and bolter rounds bounce off their heads before they explode!


Sgt--"Forward men. Take that bunker."---*Bounce*

Marine 1--"Cooool! Let me try that"---*Splat*

Marine 2--"Dumb Bastard!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

No no no, you've got it all wrong. You see the way it actually happens is like what REALLY happened to JFK. Chuck Norris jumped in the way of the bullet, his beard deflecting them off. JFK's head exploded in amazement. The same happens to the marine :laugh: (Sorry if any offence was caused, JFK was a great man)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I reckon the seargents go into battle with their helmets on their belts. Then they inspire the guys around them "holy crap, hes not wearing a helmet, hes brave" then when the snipers come along the sergeants like "screw this, I puttign the helmet on!" and if he gets shot before he puts it on, he didnt think quick enough to merit being a seargent :grin:


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Or it could be that the sergeants without helmets aren't really sergeants but decoys for those cheeky snipers and other such folk. The real sergeants are sneaking up behind the snipers as we speak...Ooooooooo pretty red chainswords!


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I personaly have a mini portable gallows for those sergents stupid enough to forget their helmets the benefits of helmets are. 
1 bieng able to yell at those squadies not keeping up through the helmet mike.
2 having tacticul info on your helmets tacmap.
3 having the benifits of your helmets targeting senses.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

There is not one single helmetless head in my entire army for precisely that reason. I figure that any serious military force would have the good sense to wear all the protective gear they were issued. Especially space marines who are supposed to be the Imperiums Elite fighting force.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

How about making a full head of hair with green stuff...or a cool headband...or Roman hedge helmet for sarges....


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I tend to dislike bald heads (could be because I put a lot of effort into my hair ) but regardless, I tend to minimalize the helmetless models in my army. Although for a captain, or counts-as special character, I will probably get a cool face and then green stuff hair onto it so it could be me...a few thousand years from now. (After all, the emperor was waaaaaaay pre-heresy, so I can be too XD XD)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I tend to mix up whether my Sgts have helmets on or not, and the same with the missle launcher and flamer guys that GW often show as helmetless. There are numerous ways to rationalise the decision - I think it's purely down to making the specials stand out. I do try and put the helmet on the belt if I think it fits, more so with the Sgt as aside from a banner pole and a red skull it's not always that distinguishing to have a bald head! 

I am getting fed up of skin heads and baldies though, so my next tactical Sgt will have his helmet on.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

The only reason the sarges don't wear helmets is to make the mini stand out in the squad more. Especially when the squad is painted.
To draw a little attention to the little boss.

On HQ's it's done so they can get more charachter in the mini with the facial expression.

PS: SCREW Chuck Norris!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Im making a 7 man SM kill taem where only 2 are wearing helmets


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool, it'd be like Dawn of War II.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe Sergeants are vain and spend hours on their hair or waxing their heads before battle to let a helmet ruin the work. Personally i think they should all wear helmets, they should all look the same. A sergeant or other leader should only be identified by insignia or different colour scheme or summat like that. No soldier should approach battle without a helmet. That's why the bloody things were invented. Do the Sergeants think they're too good for a helmet? It's that kind of thinking that gets a man killed!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Sergeants should have Mk8 armour in my opinion.


----------

